# محتاجة للنصيحة



## marnono2021 (11 يونيو 2007)

:t25:
سلامى للجميع
انا مش عايزة اكبر الموضوع ولكن انا محتاجة اتكلم واسمع اوجه نظر مختلفة وارجو الصلاة من اجلى 
انا مخطوبة عن قصة حب والقصة ابتدت بداية صحيحة واحنا كتير متفاهمين ومتوافقين ومشتركين فى اشياء كثيرة وطموحنا وأحلامنا واحدة ولكن انا قلقانة كتير بسبب ومن غير سبب وأحيانا بخلق اسباب من عندى وخاصتا ان الفرح بعد شهرين والسبب الايام دة ان اول الخطوبة كان على طول بيتصل بيا ويحب يشوفنى وخاصتا ان مقيم فى مصر انا فى محافظة تانية ولكن دلوقتى الاتصالات قلت خالص وقليل لما أشوفة وانا كنت بكبر مخى فى الاول ولكن لما لقيت الموضوع زاد عن حدة اتكلمت معاه واشتكتلو وكان رده عليا انة بيرجع من الشغل تعبان وان وراه اشياء كتير ومتكلمتش معاه مرة واحدة بس انا اتكلمت معاه مرات كتير والتغير كان ضعيف جدا وانا تعبانة جدا بسب الموضوع دة لانى حاسة بالاهمال ومش عارفة اتصرف الزاى وتعبت من الكلام معاه والشيطان بيلعب بمخى كتير ارجوكم صلولى كتير وعايزه اسمع رأيكم


----------



## cobcob (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

*انا هاحاول انى افكر معاكى 

انتى بتقولى ان فرحك كمان شهرين
يعنى انتى وهو مشغولين اوى فى حاجات كتير
ولو كنتى انتى مشغولة فى تجهيزات الفرح وحاجات خاصة بيكى
هو مشغول اكتر واكيد بيفكر فى البيت اللى هيبقى مسئول عنه
اهتمامه كان اكتر فى الاول بس اكيد كل ما وقت بيمر على الخطوبة
المسئوليات بتزيد اللى انتى فاكراه عدم اهتمام ده
ممكن يكون اهتمام اكتر منه بحياتكم اللى جايه 
ربنا معاكى ويوفقك فى حياتك *​


----------



## أرزنا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

*سلام المسيح:*
*أولاً: الصلاة مهمة كثيرة فأنا سأذكرك في صلاتي*
*ثانياً: لا تخافي وافرحي لأنه حصل معك هكذا، نحن نخطب والخطوبة فترة اختبار الشخصين لبعضهما البعض ، أنت كبّرت مخ ولكن عدت واتصلت به مرار فعليه أن يقدّر ذلك ، انها تجربة في الخطوبة فاذا بقي زعلان وغير مهتم فأنا أكيد بأن ليس هذا هو السبب مثلاً أنا أفرح اذا حبيبتي كبرت مخ وبعدها عادت واتصلت بي أحترمها أكثر لأنه لربما تجرّبني اذ كنت أحتمل الصعاب معها هذا من حقها. هذه الأمور في الخطوبة تكبير المخ والزعل واعادة الاتصال مهمة كي نتعود على بعضنا البعض قبل أن تأتي الصعاب الكبيرة في الزواج ، افرحي لأنه حصل معك هذا الأمر في فترة الخطوبة فسوف تتعرفين عليه أكثر وعلى شخصيّته... اتصلي به مرة ثانية وثالثة واطلبي لقائه اللقاء مهم فهو يزيل الكثير من الصعوبات حتى ولو لن تتكلموا وفي اللقاء تفاهمي معه على كل الأمور ولا تخافي ولا تتركي الأمر يطول كي لان تتعبي نفسيا، صلّي وكوني قوية وتحدّثي معه فاذا كان صعوبة صغيرة في الخطوبة لم يتحمّلها فكيف سيتحمّل المسؤوليّة في زواجه... الخلافات في الخطوبة نعمة يجب أن نستفيد منها وأن نكون واعيين كي لا نحوّلها الى خطأ الله يكون معك فلا تخافي احسمي الموضوع أفضل لك.*
*أمّا اذا كان موضوع اهماله لك العمل أو أنكم تستعدون للزفاف وهو كتير مشغول هذا أمر بسيط وعادي ولكن بعض الأوقات العروس تخاف لأنه يجول في داخلها التفكير في المستقبل والمسؤوليّة وترك بيت والديها لتنتقل الى بيت آخر وعيش آخر هذا أي عندما تقترب من الحقيقة؟......... الخوف لا تجعليه في داخلك لأن الدنيا كلها هكذا وهذه شريعة الحياة وانتبهي إنّ الذي يكمّل الأفراح هو يسوع المسيح أدعيه الى عرسك ولا تخافي ففي عرس قانا الجليل أرسلوا له الدعوة فأنقذ أفراهم اتكلي عليه ولا تخافي.*​


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

بصى انا مع كوب كوب فى كلامها
بس فى حاجه صغيره
انتى اكيد اكتر واحده عارفه
هل هو مش بيشوفك او او او عشان فعلا ضغط فى الشغل
ولا مثلا بيكون عنده وقت 
ومش بيرضى يشوفك
اكيد انت ادرى واحده بكلامه
وبرضه متنسيش انكم فاضل 
شهرين على الجواز 
يعنى المسئوليه مش هينه
شوفى لو مشغول بموضوع الجواز 
والبيت وفرشه والكلام ده 
حاولى تكونى جنبه عشان
الوقت ده بيكون مضغوط اوى
بس بصى اللى انا اعرفه 
ان المفروض الوقت ده بالذات بتكونوا قريبين من بعض 
بحكم انكم بتجهزوا شقتكم مع بعض
صلى كتيييييييييييير 
وربنا يوفقك ويسعدك


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

*المسيح الرب يكون معاكي و يهديكي .

أنا برأيي انو انت مكبرة الموضوع والموضوع برأيي انو خطيبك مشغول بتجهيزات العرس و يمكن الامور المادية طاغطة عليه شوي , مش أكتر من هيك .

لا تنسي تعزمينا على العرس.*


----------



## marnono2021 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

:Love_Mailbox:[/SIZ
انا مبسوطة قوى لمشاركتكم فى موضوعى ولاهتمامكم
انا فعلا عملت بالنصيحة واتكلمت معاه تانى وكان ردة عليا انى لية حق فى كل كلامى وان السبب انو هو كمان قلقان ووراه اشاء كتير واتفقنا نكمل كلام لمل يجى بالسلامة من السفر
ارجو انكم متزهؤش منى لانى مبسوطة قوى باهتمامكم وارجو منكم ان تذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## totty (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*



marnono2021 قال:


> :Love_Mailbox:[/SIZ
> انا مبسوطة قوى لمشاركتكم فى موضوعى ولاهتمامكم
> انا فعلا عملت بالنصيحة واتكلمت معاه تانى وكان ردة عليا انى لية حق فى كل كلامى وان السبب انو هو كمان قلقان ووراه اشاء كتير واتفقنا نكمل كلام لمل يجى بالسلامة من السفر
> ارجو انكم متزهؤش منى لانى مبسوطة قوى باهتمامكم وارجو منكم ان تذكرونى فى صلاتكم




انا مبسوطه اوى
لكلامك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك
بس اعزمينا بقه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

الاخت الحبيبه اطلبى من رب المجد يهيا لك امورك وهو سوف يعمل اللازم بس انت لاتقلقى لان الرب يطلب منا ان لانهتم بالغد فقط نطلبه واكيد يتدخل قد يكون قلقك بلا داعى والمشغوليه هى اللى عامله كده اهدئى وصلى وقد تكون هذه محاربات روحيه تريد ان تعصف بك احتمى بالرب وهو يقويك سيذكرك الجميع فى صلواتهم والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

عزيزتى أسمحى لى أن أقدم لكى تجربتى الشخصيه لآن ظروفها تشابه قصتك حيث انى من القاهره و وكان خطيبى وهو زوجى الآن  من محافظه  أخرى وكان عندما يغيب فى الاتصال أشعروكأنى  فى نهايه القصه وبمجرد أن يتكلم يرجع كل شى كما كان ........... وأعرف جيدا" بماذا تشعرين لو غاب عنك بسبب ظروف شغل .......وبماذا يتدخل الشيطان ويزرع أفكاره المشككه فى رأسك فلا تعطيه الفرصه واطمنى أنها مجرد أوهام طالما أنتى واثقه فى نفسك أولا" وفى خطيبك ثانيا" .........أجعلى المسيح دائما" بينكما وليعطيكى نعمة راحة البال ......وتمنياتى لكى بحياه زوجيه موفقه وبنوته حلوه زى بنوتى .......آمين .


----------



## بحر الاحزان (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

اهلا بيكى اسمعى   حب من دون صدق واخلاص  ما بدوم لزم التى بدة يحي يحس شو معنى الحب لزم يكون من القلب لزم يحس به التى بحب  اذا كان الحب صادق من القلب وفيه اخلاص واحترام ممكن الواحد يبيع الدنيا على شان حبيبه  بس اليوم الصدق صعب جدا   فكرى مليون مرة   اذا بحب من قلبه ممكن يبيع العالم على شانك بس صعب فى الزمان هذا اليوم الحب اصبح مصلحه بس


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

انا متشكرة جدا يا بحر الاحزان على اهتمامك بموضوعى وردك الجميل
وانا معاك ان لازم الحب يكون بصدق واخلاص و مدام المسيح موجود وسطيهم أكيد هيبقا فى صدق واخلاص 
ولكن انا مش معاك فى حكاية انو لو كان بيحبنى بصدق واخلاص انو يبيع الدنيا على شانى على شان انا مش هقدر ابيع الدنيا على شانه لان يبيع الدنيا عشان الطرف الاخر نحط تحتيها مفاهيم كتيرة  لان زى ما فى حب لازم العقل يكون موجود ولازم يكون فى معادلة بينهم انا معاك الحب مهم فى الحياه الزوجية لان هو الاساس ولكن العقل ليه دور كبير والمقصود بالعقل مش الامور المادية لان دى اخر حاجة الواحد يفكر فيها لانها بايد ربنا ولكن المقصود منها التوافق فى الحياه الاجتماعية والتوافق فى الأفكار والمفاهيم والمشاركة فى الطموحات و..................الخ
دى وجهة نظرى ارجو منكم الرد لانى مشتاقة لسماع ارائكم 

 :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## twety (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

بصى هقولك حاجه
دى غالبا بس شكوك عندك
لو مش عندك دليل واصح قدام
لكن لو شكوك بس يبقى متستسلميش ليها
واعرفى ان الموضوع مش بالكبر اللى انتى متخيلاه ده
واعملى انتى طيب العكس يعنى حسسيه باهتمامك انتى ليه يعنى اتصلى وابعتى سايل واهتمى بيه 
هتلاقيه هو كمان على الاقل ابتدا يرد عليكى
وبعدين مفيش حاجه بتستمر زى الاول يعنى ان شاء الله لما تتجوزوا
هيكون الاول فصح وهزار وحاجات كتير وبعدين هيبقى تعود 
والامور دى تقل 
سمعت قبل كده ان ده هرمون فى الجسم فى الاول بيفرز ونتيجه الافراز ده
لبكون الشخص مبسوط وبعد كده بيبقى تعود ويبتدى يبقى عادى

اتمنى اكون فهمتك وجهه نظرى
ربنا معاكى
ومتسنسلميش لشكوكك وحكمى عقلك


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

[COLOR="Blue"]بصى انتوا اتنين بتحبوا  بعص يعنى هو مش وخدك غصب عنه ولا انتى كمان 

اوعى تضيعى الايام الجميله دى فى اوهام هو اكيد بيتمنى اليوم اللى يجمعكوا سوا

فى عشكوا الجميل

بس اكيد الايام دى بيكون مضغوط انتى حاولى تخففى عنه وتحسسيه انك مقدره تعبه لان الراجل بيبقى عليه ضغوط جامده ومطالب كتير

علشان كده لازم تعذريه وربنا يسعدكوا  والف مبروك مقدما يا قمر​​​​[/COLOR]


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

انا مبسوطة قوى لردك يا twety وكلامك فادنى كتير بجد
انا متشكرة جدا على اهتمامك 
وارجوكى ازكرينى فى صلاتك


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: محتاجة للنصيحة*

انا متشكرة جدا يا كاندى على كلامك المفيد وانا مبسوطة جدا لاهتمامك بموضوعى لانى كنت مستنية ردك 
وكنت مشتاقة لسماع ردور الجميع 
انا مستريحة كتير بسبب ارأكم 
ارجوكى ازكرينى فى صلاتك


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا بكتب لكى ومش عارف الموضوع وصل لفين

1- لو لسه مخطوبه للان ... تعاملى مع خطيبك عادى  .. حاولى تفرحى وتفرحيه معاكى
2- لو كنت تزوجتى... لتزرعى الحب والود بينكما .... ابدئى انت

ساصلى لكى رغم ضعفى الرب يسعدكى يا اختى 

مشاكلك وهمومك ضعيها تحت اقدام يسوع              سلام*


----------

